# Whew, first fair is over! Kids did great!



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! We just had an awesome county fair! The kids and the children did wonderfully! They showed under judge Hayden Davis in their first ever fair. 

The children each took home a Grand Champion Showmanship, my son in the market showmanship and my daughter in the breeding showmanship. I couldn't be prouder of these two kids. They went to a practice show and did miserably. Their only goal for fair was to improve their placing. And boy did they show what they were made of! Even with wethers that were freaking out in the strange environment. Just bursting with pride!

My son is participating in our county's first Nab a Doe program, (much like the catch a heifer program for beef) which is being sponsored by our local High Plains Drifters. I know, seems like an unusual sponsor, but it sure was fun having them arrive to watch the show! And we are grateful to have their support for our children. I have agreed to provide one of the doelings for the program.

The wethers took Grand and Reserve Grand Champion in the home grown class, and fourth and fifth in their individual classes. The three that placed above them were just awesome and the judge helped the children understand how they could have improved the animals they had to better compete. So much to learn, but nice to know we have the stock to work with.

The breeding animals were great too. My daughter's doe was first in her age bracket( 6-12 months )and grand Champion Overall. My Son's buckling at three months, was second in his age bracket (up to 12months) behind a truly spectacular buck. 

The judge commented that our county is deep in quality and as difficult to judge as the Utah State Fair. That is quite a compliment for our area. One producer stands out above the others here. They are a family who really works at their selection and their showing. They have worked hard to build their program and it shows. But really, no other producer ran away with all the prizes. It was a great time for all of us. 

I felt like the judge was really good with the kids and made great explanations, allowing all of the kids and parents alike to learn during the entire day. We even had a parent showmanship class and the children loved seeing us put there struggling to do what they did. I was third because i missed the question. How many wethers were born in Colorado this year? Can you believe i didnt catch that? Sheesh! Definately a wonderful experience. 

Sigh, take a breath, it is all done now except for the Showmanship Round Robin and the sale. Happy, Happy, Happy.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oops, this should have been in the show circuit forum. Oh well, Feel free to move it Mods!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats: ) sounds like they had a ton of fun  what an awesome experiance


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it just me or does the doe on the left have a really long tail??


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you Cathy! It was super fun for both of them. I think that I have two lifelong goat enthusiasts on my hands! Broken Arrow  That is a wether and yes the haircut makes his tail look really long!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats and I moved your post to show circuit


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo hoo! Congrats!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you! I have learned so much here on TGS and I just wanted to share with you all!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Good looking kids and goats too! Good job.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That is fabulous! Snatching up so many ribbons is a nice encouragement for showing goats; sometimes they are such a pain in the ring!!

Good luck at Round Robin too  The only advise that I can give is to _not let the steers run you over_..... The fair seems to provide the most misbehaved steers in existence for RR. I have seen way too many mishaps with that leg of the race! But anyways, best of luck to your kids


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well today the Round Robin went great. My son showed lambs like he had been doing it all along and was comfortable with all the other species as well. He ended up third. Both children really enjoyed teaching other kids about Boer goats during the week. There were plenty of tears at sale time (and the children cried too ) but all in all a great experience for all of us.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh and thanks for letting me brag a bit!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

And here is one last pic.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw, how great! Thanks for sharing your precious fair moments with us!!!


----------

